# '06 vs. '07 Look 565 and why no 2008 model?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

Are there any differences between the 2006 and 2007 versions of this frame other than the graphics? I have noticed this model is gone for the 2008 model year, any reason?

I am seeking my first carbon frame after years on steel bikes and the 565 is the direction I am headed. Any commentary on this frame is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Not 100% sure about your question about differences between the 2 years, but I think the only difference was graphics.

If you can find the post on here, there was a discussion a few months back about the 565 being dropped for 2008. Chas from Look USA talked about reasons. If I remember the discussion correctly, the 565 was priced close enough to the 585 that the majority of people spent the extra for the 585 with full carbon bottom bracket and a bit lighter weight. So, 565 never got full traction in the market. Also, and again if I remember the post correctly, the price on the 585 was being dropped a bit for 2008, which would have further eroded the market for the 565.

I have a 2007 565, really like the ride. Far exceeds the quality of the "engine".


----------

